# I have a question.



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

I think we cannot open a discussion about that *hot* theme. A couple of time ago we heard here in Germany that Liz Vargo from Hallmark´s havanese was arrested because of cruelty and animal hording. 
She always was a woman ( in my mind ) who has a very resposible breeding and much knowlages about the lines. I am very shooked and sad.
If you know something about that and if you know if it´s really truth , please give me a short information via pm.


----------

